# Fenrir Sega Saturn ODE



## kublai (Feb 2, 2020)

Another choice Sega Saturn ODE https://www.fenrir-ode.fr/
This should be interesting.


----------



## koffieleut (Feb 2, 2020)

I love it. The only thing to do now is waiting for it to get released.


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 3, 2020)

https://www.retrorgb.com/fenrir-sega-saturn-ode-updates.html

Ced is shipping the first batch of Fenrir PCBs, which will fund the next run of 50 units. Fenrir is a new Sega Saturn ODE that launches disc images from an SD card just, like a flash cart, by replacing the disc drive. While progress on the Satiator VCD port ODE has been almost unbearably slow, Fenrir has gone from concept to a shipping product in just over a year.

Fenrir also now has a website with easy installation instructions and a downloadable firmware, which is flashed via the SD card.

It supports CCD/IMG and CUE/ISO/BIN disc images, which should cover every Saturn title, although 100% support will obviously need to be tweaked through time as users will inevitably discover bugs.

Ced mentioned a price of about 80 Euros [$89 USD], which is $45 cheaper than the competing Rhea/Phoebe. Disc image support appears to be better with Fenrir, and users can probably expect more active development. It’s hard to imagine that anything could be less active at least. Rhea/Phoebe updates are almost unheard of, and setup is unnecessarily difficult and convoluted.

Currently only 20 Pin (AKA Model 1) Saturns are supported, but that is likely to change with time.

https://twitter.com/Ced2911


----------

